# mirror lake hwy



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

FWIW, The road is open to within 250 yards of the Trial lake turn out Won't be long now.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh really? So you could drive all the way up by Memorial weekend it seems.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

The road is open to the summit to Wyoming. All this could change with our lovely spring weather ( We DO need the H2O) Trial, Lillypad, Lost and Teapot still had NO open water as of 5-21 @ 13:00. This too will change!


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

*hwy 150 Kamas to the sun*

 Spent a pleasant afternoon at Trial. Bait and spinner folks were getting sum' and I got the biggest and prettiest grayling I've had in years (14").


----------

